# Letters are crooked on my template -- ??



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay, sorry, but I'm just starting with making templates, and I'll probably have questions everyday now for awhile. But I promise to become someone who answers someday. 

I just cut a lage seven letter template -- OUTLAWS. It looked great when it came out. I brushed the stones in (forever - another problem I've already asked about) and it looked great. But when I took the stones up from the template and laid it on the dark shirt, I could see that the last two letters were higher than the others.

It is a 9 inch graphic. Does this mean that my stone stencil material is going in a little crooked at the end of the cut? My daughter did knock it on the floor (grrrrrr kids!) and when I rolled it back up, it didn't roll exactly straight. Is this the problem? I didn't think it would become crooked in just 9 inches of cutting. 

My DH just came in and helped me roll the material back on nice and straight. But before I cut again, I was wondering if that was even the problem? I looked back at the file in SmartCut Pro and it's straight there (of course.)

When you have a large graphic to cut, do you cut it from the roll, or do you cut out a piece that is smaller? And do you think this is the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

when you are doing a 9 inch...are you cutting horizontal as you look at the cutter...or vertical? are you using the stand and rollers? Your letters should be even when cutting if they are even on the program. I am assuming that you are using CoCutPro2. You have my phone number...feel free to call me?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Leap...you have to post if cutting the words horizontally solved the problem...plus it will save vinyl!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Charles,
Thank you so much for your help. It totally solved the problem.
This is my first order! (!!!!) When I'm done, I'll post pictures. I'm so excited to have an order. 
I have the stones on the transfer tape ready to go, but I'm just too afraid to press it. haha. Not because I don't know how to use the heat press, but I'm just worried that I will get it on crooked, or too high, or too much to one side. I only have one extra shirt in each color if I mess up. I have a tee-square. I need to find that sheet that came with it and read how to use it.  
Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

If you fold the shirt in half (match up sleeves) & press five seconds or so, your center point will be made on the shirt for you helping to center the transfer on the shirt. Then use the t-square to center the rest. Good luck!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Vicki Flores said:


> If you fold the shirt in half (match up sleeves) & press five seconds or so, your center point will be made on the shirt for you helping to center the transfer on the shirt. Then use the t-square to center the rest. Good luck!


 
Vicki , ya beat me to the answer,, great job,, and that is exactly what i would have said,, 

Pressing and lining up the image are something that comes natural after a period of time , at the beginning take all the time you need to make sure it is even before you press,,


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

Sandy Jo - Just passing on information that I learned right here on T-Shirt Forum! Both the t-square and the folding the shirt in half trick have saved me from so many boo-boos!!


----------

